# What animes are you currently watching?



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Just like the title says, what animes are you currently watching. Try to describe the show if you like as well so others can find new animes to watch.

Right now im watching dragon ball z season nine- which is a great action filled anime. I would recommend watching the first seasons to understand everything though.
I also started watching gundam seed 0083 stardust memory


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Tower of Druaga. Heeelarious adventure anime highly recommended. The first episode is like the best.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

none... currently taking a break trying to demolish my incoming movie folder as it's crept up to 100 odd :/

next anime series I want to finish would be either Welcome to the N.H.K! or Honey And Clover. OH and then Lovely Complex... arggh so many not enough time >_<


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am about halfway through Monster and just started FMA, I might just watch FMAB instead though thats what my friend suggested to me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

fm5827:1059538740 said:


> I am about halfway through Monster and just started FMA, I might just watch FMAB instead though thats what my friend suggested to me.


Ohhhh gotta start with FMA, its the original and one of my old favorites, FMAB is the next season following FMA.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

FMAB puts FMA to shame.

A little biased as I had been reading the manga up until it's completion.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

D.gray-man! Honestly some of the most creative artwork I have ever seen. Steampunk adventure!


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

One Piece, Re Re Re watching FLCL, Soul Eater, I just finished re watching Trigun. And I recently finished Welcome to the NHK which is an Excellent story about a social recluse and his relationships with others, I Definitely recommend any one with social anxieties to check this show out! I can definitely relate to the main character in his distrust of others especially of the opposite sex. I found watching this show kind of therapeutic seeing a character portrayed with really extreme social problems. Its 24 episodes and its on Hulu I recommend it highly.


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not really into the anime stuff, but I started watching High School of the Dead on Netflix and its pretty sweet..if it was a 'real person' show it would be awesome too. a lot of titties and stuff though, not for the kids


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Can someone suggest an Anime to watch, for those that have never watched one before? I am curious.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> Just like the title says, what animes are you currently watching. Try to describe the show if you like as well so others can find new animes to watch.
> 
> Right now im watching dragon ball z season nine- which is a great action filled anime. I would recommend watching the first seasons to understand everything though.
> I also started watching gundam seed 0083 stardust memory


I'm finishing up Shippuden (filler :blank) and Death Note right now. After that, I have FMAB and Bleach to start. Then I want to start D. Grayman b/c a friend recommended it to me, and this one I found on Hulu called Future Diary that sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

Samurai Champloo on adult swim.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Gonna watch Fushigi Yuugi. Real old anime about two girls being sucked into another world. The world consists of 4 zodiac gods, and the main character (Miaka Yuki) is like the Suzaku god or something. I remember my cousin and brother watched it. They were crazy for it.


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Samurai champloo  pretty funny and good combat. Some other ones that are a good watch are Roruini Kenshin , Code Geass and Death Note


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I'm finishing up Shippuden (filler :blank) and Death Note right now. After that, I have FMAB and Bleach to start. Then I want to start D. Grayman b/c a friend recommended it to me, and this one I found on Hulu called Future Diary that sounds pretty interesting.


Ewhh I skip fillers. Bleach is another one notorious for fillers.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Just watching One Piece right now since Shippuuden is in fillers. I would love to watch more but none of the current stuff looks good to me and i've already seen all the greats. Last good kinda new anime i've seen was Eden of the East.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzuka, was amazing, well I have an ability to appreciate everything too much. but it was amagingly cute
Da Capo.. i have to watch 2nd season
and Clannad After Story


some random awesome animes anyone should watch NOW:

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann !!
Mai Hime (romance/drama)
Karin (romance)
FMP Second Raid
Claymore !! (action/drama)
Busou Renkin (action/drama)
.. too many, far too many

God i miss anime.. it's ****ing epic
gotta watch 'em all
TV's got nothing on this, apart from like, The Office


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I'm finishing up Shippuden (filler :blank) and Death Note right now. After that, I have FMAB and Bleach to start. Then I want to start D. Grayman b/c a friend recommended it to me, and this one I found on Hulu called Future Diary that sounds pretty interesting.


DN kicks butt, also CODE GEASS, death note is like #2 best anime of all time because Geass is the best thing ever and it makes my **** rock hard. those were the best days of my life really. apart from these days. also The Office (US version).. fond memories of watching each series back to back <3


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm finishing up Baccano! right now and it was really great, one of the best animes I've seen in a while. It takes place mainly during the early 1930s and follows several different characters, in several interconnecting storylines. The way it tells its story is very clever and I've never seen anything quite like it before. Theres young mobsters, a couple who are both thieves, a young woman looking for her brother, a group of hoodlums, people on a train during a heist, and several others, and the story has fantasy elements in it as well. Its on netflix streaming.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

panic bomb said:


> Ewhh I skip fillers. Bleach is another one notorious for fillers.


I think I'm going to have to do that too... Just don't have it in me to watch 50+ filler episodes in 5 days. I'll do the same for Bleach then, too. Damn fillers lol :b



jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> DN kicks butt, also CODE GEASS, death note is like #2 best anime of all time because Geass is the best thing ever and it makes my **** rock hard. those were the best days of my life really. apart from these days. also The Office (US version).. fond memories of watching each series back to back <3


Yeah Death Note kicks ***  I'm going to have to check out Code Geass. I've definitely heard of it, but wasn't sure if it should be one that I checked out. Thanks 



The Silent 1 said:


> I'm finishing up Baccano! right now and it was really great, one of the best animes I've seen in a while. It takes place mainly during the early 1930s and follows several different characters, in several interconnecting storylines. The way it tells its story is very clever and I've never seen anything quite like it before. Theres young mobsters, a couple who are both thieves, a young woman looking for her brother, a group of hoodlums, people on a train during a heist, and several others, and the story has fantasy elements in it as well. Its on netflix streaming.


That sounds interesting as hell.  I didn't even know they made anime like that :sus. Thanks! Another one added to the list...

I have so many to watch now and not enough time in the day. Gonna have to sort them by length and do it that way.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> That sounds interesting as hell.  I didn't even know they made anime like that :sus. Thanks! Another one added to the list...


Yeah, I highly recommend it, just be warned that the first couple of episodes can be a bit hard to get through because they're a bit confusing and the show throws so many different characters at you at once. Its also told in non chronological order (think Pulp Fiction or GO!). Once you get used to the narrative style and you get a feel for what the show is, its really awesome and a lot of fun, and theres only 16 episodes so you can get through it fast.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Yeah, I highly recommend it, just be warned that the first couple of episodes can be a bit hard to get through because they're a bit confusing and the show throws so many different characters at you at once. Its also told in non chronological order (think Pulp Fiction or GO!). Once you get used to the narrative style and you get a feel for what the show is, its really awesome and a lot of fun, and theres only 16 episodes so you can get through it fast.


Great, thanks for the warning. I can be impatient and miss out on stuff when I give up on it too quickly, so I'll keep that in mind  The length is perfect too, so I'll move that to the top of my list then 

I can't wait... I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

The last series I finished up was Spice and Wolf and that was a couple months ago. I'd really like to watch something but I've been looking and I'm terribly picky.

I may just end up re-watching something.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

finished watching Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo
It was great! I love the bromance in it. 
but I haven't read the original novel though.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Bakuman. Gives you really good motivation to chase your dreams.


----------



## AntisocialNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> Can someone suggest an Anime to watch, for those that have never watched one before? I am curious.


Maybe you could try an anime movie instead of delving into a whole series if you're not sure you'll like it... one of the more mainstream ones by Studio Ghibli maybe? My Neighbour Totoro or Spirited Away. Grave of the Fireflies is awesome (and sad! :cry ) too.

I have mostly watched anime movies instead of series, except for some Dragon Ball, Full Metal Alchemist and recently Elfin Lied. I am a big fan of the dark and twisted stuff (like Blood: the Last Vampire or Ghost in the Shell, etc.), does anyone have any recommendations for series of that kind? i.e. not so cutesy?


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

AntisocialNerd said:


> Maybe you could try an anime movie instead of delving into a whole series if you're not sure you'll like it... one of the more mainstream ones by Studio Ghibli maybe? My Neighbour Totoro or Spirited Away. Grave of the Fireflies is awesome (and sad! :cry ) too.
> 
> I have mostly watched anime movies instead of series, except for some Dragon Ball, Full Metal Alchemist and recently Elfin Lied. I am a big fan of the dark and twisted stuff (like Blood: the Last Vampire or Ghost in the Shell, etc.), does anyone have any recommendations for series of that kind? i.e. not so cutesy?


Dance in the Vampire Bund
Berserk
Claymore
Devilman Lady (One of those random finds that nobody probably cares about, but I like it.)
Gantz <-- good az shiz. Zactly wut ur lookin 4.
Hellsing (ova's and all)
Speed Grapher
Trinity Blood
aaaand. *Monster
*


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm watching Star Blazers aka Yamato!


----------



## SerenityInFlames (Dec 31, 2011)

Well considering I'm an otaku(not a rabid foaming at the mouth one) I could give you a list that would end up towards the lower scale of ridiculous. Currently I'm reading the manga MPD Psycho and Zombie Loan as well. For anyone who wants depth in their anime I would go for any movie made by Hayao Miyazaki. Also Shinchiro Watanabe has been amazing with both his Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo.


----------



## SerenityInFlames (Dec 31, 2011)

SerenityInFlames said:


> Well considering I'm an otaku(not a rabid foaming at the mouth one) I could give you a list that would end up towards the lower scale of ridiculous.


Haha, I almost couldn't resist the temptation to type in a giant list. You could just go to MyAnimeList.com if you wanted to see my giant list anyway. XD


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

SerenityInFlames said:


> Also Shinchiro Watanabe has been amazing with both his Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo.


Michiko to Hatchin is also great. Haven't finished all the episodes but I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## AntisocialNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

beshino said:


> Dance in the Vampire Bund
> Berserk
> Claymore
> Devilman Lady (One of those random finds that nobody probably cares about, but I like it.)
> ...


Beshino, you are awesome! I'm getting Gantz now and will check out the others too, thank you!


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

^ np. =D


----------



## captainpakko (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm watching one piece and yugioh season 0! i'm so late for jumping on the one piece train, i *only *have to catch up on a few hundred episodes, fufu~.


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

captainpakko said:


> i'm watching one piece and yugioh season 0! i'm so late for jumping on the one piece train, i *only *have to catch up on a few hundred episodes, fufu~.


If You want to Catch up on One Piece as fast as you can, read the manga volumes and skip filler arcs in the series. Thats how I caught up when I got behind. Remember its not necesary to watch the movies if your trying to catch up but movie 8 (only one availible in the U.S so far) is a shortened version of the Alabasta arc.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

?  anyone watching anything good or new?


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

AntisocialNerd said:


> I have mostly watched anime movies instead of series, except for some Dragon Ball, Full Metal Alchemist and recently Elfin Lied. I am a big fan of the dark and twisted stuff (like Blood: the Last Vampire or Ghost in the Shell, etc.), does anyone have any recommendations for series of that kind? i.e. not so cutesy?


The dark and twisted anime is the only kind I can stand. I don't like the cute stuff where they make stupid faces and all that. Elfen Lied is awesome. Two series I liked are Ergo Proxy and Serial Experiments Lain. They are more psychological based than action based. If you like a good mind-****, both are good.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I need to finish FMA:B. Haven't watched hardly any anime in a good year or so.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

At the moment I'm watching Persona 4 every other friday when it comes out.

Other than that, I'm watching R-15. My regular dose of harem/ecchi anime, I'd say xD


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

*Texhnolyze*

I've only seen part of the first episode, but it looks good. Dark, depressing, cyberpunk sort of stuff. I'll give it more of a go when I have some time off.

I only like this sort of stuff too: Elfen Lied, Gantz, Ergo Proxy, Berserk.

I hate stupid little girl anime, mech anime, and the real cheesey stuff like Cowboy Bebop.

I still watch Naruto. Sometimes it's a chore, but the serious parts when fights and strategy are going on are second to none.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Nothing recently. I'm just waiting for Sakamichi no Apollon to start this April.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

beshino said:


> Dance in the Vampire Bund
> Berserk
> Claymore
> Devilman Lady (One of those random finds that nobody probably cares about, but I like it.)
> ...


yeah a mate recommended me that as one of the best he's seen so will have to checkout at some point. Currently watching Another and Witchblade.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

Gintama (If you can get past idk the first 20 episodes, you'll realize there is nothing like it)
Bakuman (Nothing special...)
Bleach (The anime is ending at the end of the month)


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I just finished watching Princess Jellyfish and loved it. It's a very charming and funny show.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Another, Guilty Crown and BRS.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Persona 4
Sacred Seven


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm still watching through _Welcome to the NHK _thanks to the thread in Coping.


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Gintama on mondays and atm watching Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Just finished Princess Tutu. Don't let the stupid name fool you, it is an awesome anime. Technically it is of the Magical Girl genre, but it's a very minimal element. (I don't even like that genre, but I loved this.) It plays like a ballet in a lot of ways - filled to the brim with ballet references - with classical music as the background music. Just avoid the manga - the anime is vastly superior. 

Currently... I haven't really settled on a particular anime series. I watch Gintama here and there. Still waiting to see the newest Ghibli film, Arrietty. 

Also, Hotarubi no Mori E has peaked my interest. I'd love to watch it. Anyone here see this before?


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm watcing quite a few right now...

One Piece
Toriko
Gundam Age
Prince of Tennis 2
Hunter X Hunter (remake)
Another
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

For those watching Another, feel bad for saying this, who laughed at Umbrella girl? :b 

naaaaa its gruesome. Still have no idea who the other one is though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not really an anime, but im watching this french cartoon called Wakfu, which is very funny and well done.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Years ago I started watching Suzuka but only seen a few of the episodes and forgot to finish it so I'm going to try getting into it again because it was such a cute and funny love story.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> For those watching Another, feel bad for saying this, who laughed at Umbrella girl? :b


Lol so sick, but I laughed when she was twitching in a pool of blood


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Layla said:


> Lol so sick, but I laughed when she was twitching in a pool of blood


yus! It isn't just me. Have two uni friends watching it at the moment, well, I say two but one of them is scared of ghost stories and thought it was too much....... :teeth And I told the other one that I laughed at most of the deaths and he gave me the 'you psycho' look.

Can't help it, its like final destination in Japan.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> yus! It isn't just me. Have two uni friends watching it at the moment, well, I say two but one of them is scared of ghost stories and thought it was too much....... :teeth And I told the other one that I laughed at most of the deaths and he gave me the 'you psycho' look.
> 
> Can't help it, its like final destination in Japan.


Lol, I do it all the time, some of my friends also think I'm sick when laughing at deaths in movies, the more blood the better for me, I haven't seen the latest episode though, last one I saw was the beach ep.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

awww that one had me going as well. 

Latest episode will p--- you off though. Typical horror movie formula, your about to find out a major part of the storyline then something happens and you have to wait for it to be explained later.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> awww that one had me going as well.
> 
> Latest episode will p--- you off though. Typical horror movie formula, your about to find out a major part of the storyline then something happens and you have to wait for it to be explained later.


You know, when he ran out for the ball I said to myself *you stupid stupid boy, you deserve to die* I wanted a shark though :yes I see, yeah I hate that, they just love to string us along Lol.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah... I loved Sacred Seven... too bad there were only 12 episodes of it.

Anyway, now I'm watching:
Persona 4
Tactical Roar


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

Just finished Lucky Star today, which a slice of life type anime. Not as good as Azumanga Daioh but still quite enjoyable in the end. The dialogue was a bit too fast-paced for my taste.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Nisemonogatari, Guilty Crown, Queens Blade season 2


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Been trying to finish FMA:B because I've had literally nothing to do these past few days, but I can't find any sites that have the dub posted in decent image quality. The funny thing being that the sound quality is perfectly fine on most of them. The image is just so damn compressed on every site it's uploaded to. 

Been hearing good things about Black Butler. I watched the first episode of the anime maybe 6 months ago on Netflix and it was alright. Really considering just finishing D. Gray-man in subs. It's been years and FUNi is showing no signs of dubbing the second half. 

Might watch Higurashi subbed at some point. I watched a clip of the dub and it was pretty bad. That coming from someone who greatly prefers dubs. I have a lot more backlogged that I may or may not watch. Guess that's what I get for not watching any series seriously for the past year or so.

EDIT: Okay, nevermind. Had no clue FUNimation posted every episode on YouTube. I'm set for FMA:B.

EDIT 2: Wow! I forgot how much I loved the openings for the original FMA and FMA:B. The 4th ending in Brotherhood gives me chills every time. Must be the only anime where I don't just listen to each opening and ending once and skip them for the rest of the arc.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Toppington said:


> EDIT 2: Wow! I forgot how much I loved the openings for the original FMA and FMA:B. The 4th ending in Brotherhood gives me chills every time. Must be the only anime where I don't just listen to each opening and ending once and skip them for the rest of the arc.


Again by yui is my favorite opening of any anime. I have it right above the ones for TTGL and Yu Yu Hakasho.

Currently im watching Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad & FMA: B.


----------



## kitty luvs noms (Mar 6, 2012)

I love all the really popular ones and all, but a great new one is Inu x Boku SS. Its cute, but not girly, its got some great action and supernatural elements, and all the characters are so unique and individual. There isn't one character that i dont love for some reason or another. However, my favorite is Zange Natsume. Hes so adorable and quirky. Whenever hes around i cant help but grinning.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

kitty luvs noms said:


> I love all the really popular ones and all, but a great new one is Inu x Boku SS. Its cute, but not girly, its got some great action and supernatural elements, and all the characters are so unique and individual. There isn't one character that i dont love for some reason or another. However, my favorite is Zange Natsume. Hes so adorable and quirky. Whenever hes around i cant help but grinning.


I like supernatural anime so I may have to check this one out, have you seen Ghost Hunt, you would probably like that if you haven't.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm actually stuck on Yugioh for whatever reason xD I haven't even really watched very many episodes, in all honesty, but I'm stuck on it lol I know it's kinda... Old? Lol
I've also been into vampire knight lately


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm really not into anime, but right now I seem to be watching 'hell girl'. It's great! Oh, but I LOVE 'spirited away,' if that counts...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The 4 episode OVA anime Darkstalkers series


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Just finished Witchblade, awww feel like crying. :roll


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Never thought I'll post in this thread, since I never liked anime, but here it goes. My friend made me watch my first anime - Elfen Lied. Anyone seen it? I had my reservation, but I tried to give it a chance... It was really good and I enjoyed it very much. It left me with strong emotions too, something I wouldn't expect from anime.. oh and the soundtrack was simply beautiful.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Never thought I'll post in this thread, since I never liked anime, but here it goes. My friend made me watch my first anime - Elfen Lied. Anyone seen it? I had my reservation, but I tried to give it a chance... It was really good and I enjoyed it very much. It left me with strong emotions too, something I wouldn't expect from anime.. oh and the soundtrack was simply beautiful.


Elfen Lied was very good. They weren't afraid to censor much and truly threw some of the darker sides of people and the issues of the world at you. They really just went all out and I really liked it all the way through. Probably one of my top three I've seen. Puppy scene still kills me inside though... :|

The music really *did *help set the mood every single time, you're right. They didn't seem to really overplay any of the songs.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> Never thought I'll post in this thread, since I never liked anime, but here it goes. My friend made me watch my first anime - Elfen Lied. Anyone seen it? I had my reservation, but I tried to give it a chance... It was really good and I enjoyed it very much. It left me with strong emotions too, something I wouldn't expect from anime.. oh and the soundtrack was simply beautiful.


yeah i watched it recently as well. Been told the Manga is a lot better though so may have to get around to reading it sometime. When the younger version of Lucy goes to the zoo it was the most uber cute anime scene I have wever watched :b

If you like Elfen Lied you'll like Witchblade which I just finished. Technological experiments going wrong, good character development etc


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

I tried Elfen Lied about 5 months ago and got hooked on anime since. I watched anime casually several years ago but it never really got me, probably because it was the shonen stuff which probably isn't really my thing but Elfen Lied was amazing. 

Actually during the final episode I cried for the first time ever while watching a movie/show/whatever in my entire life .__.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Watching a few things presently but not overly driven to sit and watch anything since I finished a lot of titles lately.

Azumanga Daioh [5 episodes in]
Cowboy Bebop [5 Episodes in]
Noein [still on the first episode]
Tower of Druaga [Finished the first season need to start the second]


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I found my boyfriend listening loudly to the opening of Elfen Lied on his PS3 whilst slashing his arm with a razor, so I like that song... not so much <.<;

Aaaaanyway, just finished Tactical Roar.

Now watching:
Persona 4
Uchuu No Stellvia.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

- Code Geass
- Death Note
- Guilty Crown
- Steinsgate
- Hitman Reborn
- D gray-man

Best animes ever produced. Naruto and bleach are just....Meh to me now.

Currently watching: Guilty Crown & Mirai Nikki


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

CowboyBebop:1059733946 said:


> Toppington said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT 2: Wow! I forgot how much I loved the openings for the original FMA and FMA:B. The 4th ending in Brotherhood gives me chills every time. Must be the only anime where I don't just listen to each opening and ending once and skip them for the rest of the arc.
> ...


I love yu yu hakasho


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I had recently started one called Tokyo Magnitude 8.0 and just finished it today, anybody else seen it, so great and so sad.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

CoolSauce said:


> I tried Elfen Lied about 5 months ago and got hooked on anime since. I watched anime casually several years ago but it never really got me, probably because it was the shonen stuff which probably isn't really my thing but Elfen Lied was amazing.
> 
> Actually during the final episode I cried for the first time ever while watching a movie/show/whatever in my entire life .__.


I felt like tearing up when watching the end of Elfen Lied, but being the stoic manly man that I so clearly am, I stopped myself before it could get out of hand. A few weeks later though I started watching Kannon, I cried like a child lol :b



xTKsaucex said:


> yeah i watched it recently as well. Been told the Manga is a lot better though so may have to get around to reading it sometime. When the younger version of Lucy goes to the zoo it was the most uber cute anime scene I have wever watched :b
> 
> If you like Elfen Lied you'll like Witchblade which I just finished. Technological experiments going wrong, good character development etc


I think in one of those rare instances, the anime is actually better than the manga :sus ! It's a little darker and more bleak (which isn't to bad) but also a bit more pervy (which gets a bit annoying after a bit). The anime also flows a lot better - it cuts out filler and certain subplots that are just plain confusing.

I'm going to check out Witchblade btw though


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

"Welcome to the N.H.K"

So far, I am really enjoying it. This series really touches on a lot of issues that actually relate to people with social anxiety. I am on the second episode. 

Also, it was someone on this site that recommended it in a different thread. I don't remember who it was, but thanks to that member if you read this!


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

```

```



RawrJessiRawr said:


> I love yu yu hakasho


Me too. I loved coming home from school and watching it. The soundtrack was great.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Glacial said:


> "Welcome to the N.H.K"
> 
> So far, I am really enjoying it. This series really touches on a lot of issues that actually relate to people with social anxiety. I am on the second episode.
> 
> Also, it was someone on this site that recommended it in a different thread. I don't remember who it was, but thanks to that member if you read this!


yeah there was a thread about it. I've put in on my 'to watch' list


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

re-watched Eden of the East  (I borrowed it from the library for the extra features!)

I'm planning on watching Bleach again in my spare time, but I heard the Fullbring Arc sucks


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Started watching Neon Genesis Evangelion. Good so far, been told by a mate the ending is a little off but we'll get to that part.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Loving Brotherhood and about 8 episodes from finishing. Soundtrack is leaps and bounds better than the original one.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Last Exile Fam The Silver Wing


----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni Kai, Natsume Yujin-Cho, Naruto Shippuden, Another, and Inu X Boku Secret Service.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Shakugan no Shana season 3, been waiting for the eps to build up so I could enjoy it more.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Ghost Hound~


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Caggee said:


> Ghost Hound~


A great show, has a creepy feel to it.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Soundtrack is leaps and bounds better than the original one.


Okay, I lied. I still love this one and it gives me chills down my spine every single time. Even years and years after finishing the original.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh hell nah.


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

No one's watching Another? Just me? Okay. 

But really, if anyone's into horror anime, watch it. :]


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

None. I used to have quite a list.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

/watches animes one at a time


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Caggee said:


> /watches animes one at a time


We have so much in common! Let's get- nevermind.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

So finished watching Neon Genesis Evangelion. Awesome up until the last 2/3 episodes. I like the psychotic flashbacks and alternate realities and I can see the writer wanted us to question existence and all but it just leaves you totally confused. SO, heard about a movie that was released to satisfy the fans who wanted a different ending to the series, End of Evangelion. First half, awesome, second half is again filled with wtfery. The writer clearly has a personality disorder or something. Just can't drop the whole psychotic flashbacks. Plus some of the imagery used to portray third impact is just mental. Honestly, if I was one of those people who describes scenes for the blind I would get about 5 minutes into the second half and just say 'Naaaa f - this, best imagine everything you heard from the stories of people tripping balls on LSD or Salvia and you get the jist!'

Seriously, what is this this animes problem with coming up with a half decent ending.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> We have so much in common! Let's get- nevermind.


;_; WAIT NO CONTINUE

-stalker flail- lollllllllllllllll

Also you made me want to rewatch Full Metal Alchemist so I watched some last night and got to the ~twenties~ of the firstttttttttttt ones
and I was like
sob no Alphonse dammit you are a real boy
and then later I was like
yes it is raining, Roy -TEARS UP-

and then I felt lame for being an overly emotional being towards animes

anyway I just realized that I never finished watching Pandora Hearts
... I got distracted by the manga dammit >:C

........ -rambles-


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Caggee said:


> ;_; WAIT NO CONTINUE
> 
> -stalker flail- lollllllllllllllll
> 
> ...


Either I'm a total hardass on an emotional level now (lolno) or Brotherhood wasn't nearly as great at tugging at your heartstrings as the original was. I need to rewatch the original after I finish Brotherhood. Haven't touched it in a few days. The last time I saw anything out of the original was like... 3 years ago during a cable rerun at around 2am or something.

The only time both have managed to choke me up was the Nina episodes. Killed me years ago when I watched the original and it killed me in Brotherhood. Many (not so) manly tears were shed. :|


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> Either I'm a total hardass on an emotional level now (lolno) or Brotherhood wasn't nearly as great at tugging at your heartstrings as the original was. I need to rewatch the original after I finish Brotherhood. Haven't touched it in a few days. The last time I saw anything out of the original was like... 3 years ago during a cable rerun at around 2am or something.
> 
> The only time both have managed to choke me up was the Nina episodes. Killed me years ago when I watched the original and it killed me in Brotherhood. Many (not so) manly tears were shed. :|


lol sudden emotional hardass mode towards Brotherhood

Yeah, I wasn't as dgshdghs over Brotherhood but I think it may have at least partially been because people kept saying how much ~~better~~ it was than the original? so I was like 'uh did you watch the original because it is _rapture_, okay~' (.... a sad rapture. >_> ...or something)

Nina :CCCC Nina makes pansies of us all
even the most manly of men would shed a tear


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Caggee said:


> lol sudden emotional hardass mode towards Brotherhood
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't as dgshdghs over Brotherhood but I think it may have at least partially been because people kept saying how much ~~better~~ it was than the original? so I was like 'uh did you watch the original because it is _rapture_, okay~' (.... a sad rapture. >_> ...or something)


I honestly like Brotherhood a lot more in every aspect. I think it just takes a lot more to get me to care about characters now compared to when I was maybe 12/13 or so when I watched the original. The original just had a much more simple plot and Brotherhood was all new to me since I don't read any manga.

I loved the music in both, but the animation for Brotherhood has been great so far when they decide to animate fight scenes beyond the first 10 seconds or so. Story in either was never really all that surprising or stunning in terms of twists and turns. Brotherhood might be a bit more complicated, but these last few episodes are looking really corny to me. I think I'm on 61? out of 64.

ANYWAY. I'm done derailing the thread.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

watched mardock scramble the first compression yesterday. its the first in a 3 part movie. leaves off on a cliffhanger.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> So finished watching Neon Genesis Evangelion. Awesome up until the last 2/3 episodes. I like the psychotic flashbacks and alternate realities and I can see the writer wanted us to question existence and all but it just leaves you totally confused. SO, heard about a movie that was released to satisfy the fans who wanted a different ending to the series, End of Evangelion. First half, awesome, second half is again filled with wtfery. The writer clearly has a personality disorder or something. Just can't drop the whole psychotic flashbacks. Plus some of the imagery used to portray third impact is just mental. Honestly, if I was one of those people who describes scenes for the blind I would get about 5 minutes into the second half and just say 'Naaaa f - this, best imagine everything you heard from the stories of people tripping balls on LSD or Salvia and you get the jist!'
> 
> Seriously, what is this this animes problem with coming up with a half decent ending.


The person who created it actually received death threats because of the ending, also, he got some of the psychological mumbo jumbo from the depression that he had prior to making the anime.

Quite intewesting indeed. :3


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

beshino said:


> The person who created it actually received death threats because of the ending, also, he got some of the psychological mumbo jumbo from the depression that he had prior to making the anime.
> 
> Quite intewesting indeed. :3


bang on the money there :b, well I'm not surprised, about the depression I mean, not the death threats although in the movie you see one of them funnily enough. For about 10 minutes real life footage is used and a split second clip shows a death threat the creator received.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Finished watching Uchuu No Stellvia. Was very good, and seemed massive for only 26 episodes o__o

Watching:
Persona 4 the Animation
W: Wish


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Now watching Monster as recommended by a friend


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Now watching Monster as recommended by a friend


I really hope it doesn't disappoint you. I haven't spoken about it to anyone who knew about it that didn't love it.


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/beastylex

yepp.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Now currently watching Persona 4 (only two episodes to go T__T) and X-Men.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

boku no pico

No but in all seriousness I'm actually finishing Casshern Sin.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Now watching Monster as recommended by a friend





Dissonance said:


> boku no pico
> 
> No but in all seriousness I'm actually finishing Casshern Sin.


had monster for the longest and forgot all about it. might watch it today.

casshern i got far in that but i think the fansubs were screwed up. got to get back into that. it was good! love the intro!


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

hey, this is kind of off topic, but can someone tell me if it's necessary to watch the original FMA before I watch Brotherhood?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

beastylex said:


> hey, this is kind of off topic, but can someone tell me if it's necessary to watch the original FMA before I watch Brotherhood?


No it isn't. Brotherhood is based on the manga, whereas the original series isn't. So you can choose to watch either of them or both and it wouldn't really make much difference.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

beastylex said:


> hey, this is kind of off topic, but can someone tell me if it's necessary to watch the original FMA before I watch Brotherhood?


No.

The original FMA follows the manga to a certain point, but then it caught up to the manga and rather than waiting for the manga to finish it just diverges and does an original story that isnt as good imo.

FMA Brotherhood was created after the manga was finished and follows the mangas storyline and is a lot better imo.


----------



## beastylex (Feb 6, 2012)

oh, okay. thanks for the replies ^^


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop and Tower of Druaga: Sword of Uruk. Need to finish these so I can move onto the other sets without losing my place.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Im re-reading Deathnote, then I will watch the anime.
I havent seen it yet :3


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

shoujo sect. it is sweet.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Watching Persona 4, Yakitate!! Japan and Zero no Tsukaima at the moment~


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> Watching Persona 4, Yakitate!! Japan and *Zero no Tsukaima* at the moment~


Fun series. Go watch it! There are other seasons to that show too.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

this made it to the top of my 'to-watch' list within a matter of seconds.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

beshino said:


> Fun series. Go watch it! There are other seasons to that show too.


I know ^^ I decided to watch that along with Yakitate!! Japan in case I got too bored with that one, since it's 69 episodes and all xDD. Should be good though, me agrees ^^


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I started watching a show called Kiba, I love this type of fantasy new world thing, looking good after a few episodes.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

ohh me god, second last episode of Another was awesome. Still haven't a clue who is dead though I always thought it was a toss up between head of counter measures and the main character dude. Ahhh **** just got real son.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Another has ended now, pretty decent on the whole. Started watching Code Geass now. Strange for the British to feature so prominently in an Anime. Love it though, its all full of British Empire nostalgia.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Darker Than Black or finally bothering to just suck it up and finish D. Gray-man in subs. I lovehate you, FUNimation...


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> I lovehate you, FUNimation...


A sentiment I can relate to~


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Caught up on : 
[WhyNot] Black Rock Shooter

Downloading, but have yet to watch :
[HorribleSubs] Ano Natsu de Matteru
[UTW-Mazui] Kill Me Baby


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Claymore !! (action/drama)


I very much enjoyed Claymore. Upset it didn't continue. Other than that I've been watching Death Note. Such an amazing story. :heart


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

AloneTillTheEnd said:


> I very much enjoyed Claymore. Upset it didn't continue. Other than that I've been watching Death Note. Such an amazing story. :heart


Yeah it was good. You mean the character development? There are a whole load of animes that I felt more attached to. Clannad, Toradora to name a few. I love the art, that's why I liked Vampire Knight, but that has a better story too imo

The manga of Claymore has been really great (after where the anime left off it continues) and I really like the art especially.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> Yeah it was good. You mean the character development? There are a whole load of animes that I felt more attached to. Clannad, Toradora to name a few. I love the art, that's why I liked Vampire Knight, but that has a better story too imo
> 
> The manga of Claymore has been really great (after where the anime left off it continues) and I really like the art especially.


yeah Claymore is actually my favourite anime surprising enough. I know in all rights its not the best out there but it was the first anime I ever watched fully and loved every second. Recently watched it again actually. Will need to read the manga


----------



## katkins (Feb 27, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> Yakitate!! Japan


Loved it! Really wanted to be a baker after watching it lol. *cough*still do*cough*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

katkins said:


> Loved it! Really wanted to be a baker after watching it lol. *cough*still do*cough*


It does actually seem better than I thought it would be ^^ originally thought it would be a drag if it's 69 episodes about baking xDD

Currently watching:
Yakitate!! Japan
Zero no Tsukaima: Futatsuki no Kishi
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kira


----------



## 562 (Mar 28, 2012)

Got done singing this with my 5 year old niece. Lol best show ever! XD! How can you not watch this and think its cute? :mum






Currently watching Afro samurai part 2 of the movie. Just bought the DVD can't wait to watch it trailer is sick.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

562 said:


> Got done singing this with my 5 year old niece. Lol best show ever! XD! How can you not watch this and think its cute? :mum


You have no idea how badly I've wanted to post this, even though I finished the anime about a year ago. I melt every time I hear the dub version. I didn't want to surrender my last shred of manliness, but **** it. :heart Tenma and Yakumo. Lmao.

---

Darker Than Black is... Eh. Too early for me to tell, really. Thinking of giving Higurashi in subs a shot. I've decided that I refuse to finish D.Gray-man until FUNi dubs the second half... Which might be never. I love your voice way too much, Todd Haberkorn!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

AloneTillTheEnd said:


> Other than that I've been watching Death Note. Such an amazing story. :heart


Yeah, same. Finally finishing up Death Note tonight so I can start Baccano! tomorrow like The Silent 1 suggested mad long ago way upthread.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been thinking of starting Betterman. Vouchers?

Also, maybe Hell Girl? Reminds me of Serial Experiment Lain. (Man, I remember I used to stay up late so I could watch SEL on USA Network. Would come on after Le Femme Nikita and Duckman.)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

if i can find an excuse to post this, i will.


----------



## 562 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a feeling there were other like me! I love the dub version is so easy to sing. Lol i don't mind losing my last shred of manliness to it! Well aye! don't worry man i don't mind doing you a favor! now we can both laugh our *** off! :rofl



Toppington said:


> You have no idea how badly I've wanted to post this, even though I finished the anime about a year ago. I melt every time I hear the dub version. I didn't want to surrender my last shred of manliness, but **** it. :heart Tenma and Yakumo. Lmao.
> 
> ---
> 
> Darker Than Black is... Eh. Too early for me to tell, really. Thinking of giving Higurashi in subs a shot. I've decided that I refuse to finish D.Gray-man until FUNi dubs the second half... Which might be never. I love your voice way too much, Todd Haberkorn!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Code Geass Season 2 now. Freaking love this anime! =]


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

This GIF alone convinced me to keep trying to get hooked on DTB. It worked quite well. Starts off slow, but I like it a whole lot. Not the best thing I've ever seen, but it's far from terrible. That said, I never get tired of seeing this GIF. Hobo Hei: Living The Dream!


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Toppington said:


> This GIF alone convinced me to keep trying to get hooked on DTB. It worked quite well. Starts off slow, but I like it a whole lot. Not the best thing I've ever seen, but it's far from terrible. That said, I never get tired of seeing this GIF. Hobo Hei: Living The Dream!


...Why have I not seen this GIF before?

gorgeous stuff ;`;


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Finished watching Season Two of Code Geass, think I'm going to have to have to review my top 5 now

1. Code Geass, 2. Claymore, 3. Blood +, 4. Death Note, 5. 5 Centimetres per Second


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Noow watching Yakitate!! Japan (episode 31) and Zero no Tsukaima: Princess no Rondo (episode 3).


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> Noow watching Yakitate!! Japan (episode 31) and *Zero no Tsukaima: Princess no Rondo (episode 3).*


Oh shoot! There's a 4th season after that. Awesome. Gonna watch that. 8]

I remember the panty scene in season one. Was hilarious.





ROFL

Oh yeah. One manga I've been wanting to read. Count Cain: Godchild. I LOVE the manga artist. The manga Angel Sanctuary was an awesome manga imo and I've read all of it. Fantastic art and awesome story. Luv teh characters. Well... Story was kind of iffy.. Honestly. The characters and story were nonetheless quite fun to take a look at.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Just started watching the new season of Saint Seiya (Omega).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Ergo Proxy


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

Elfin Lied, Fairy Tail, and some films from Hayao Miyazaki.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

beshino said:


> Oh shoot! There's a 4th season after that. Awesome. Gonna watch that. 8]
> 
> I remember the panty scene in season one. Was hilarious.
> 
> ...


Yes, that was rather funny xD. He doesn't really change much later in the series, as far as being pervy is concerned xDD

Currently watching:
Yakitate!! Japan
Zero no Tsukaima F


----------



## Marmali (Mar 7, 2012)

The last one I finished watching was another. Now I'm rewatching welcome to the NHK! I love that anime, I highly recommend it


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Another was decent enough but due to it only lasting 12 or so episodes there wasn't enough character development and sub stories to come with conclusions yourself. Like the last episode when they finally find out who the Other is I asked myself 'who the f- is that?' until I was reminded. 

And seems a few peeps on here keep mentioning Welcome to the NHK, will have to check out.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Currently watching Yakitate!! Japan and 30-sai No Hoken Taiiku.

Uh, yeahh... the second one... how to have sex when you're a 30 year old virgin... heh xDD. Don't like it much though, fortunally the episodes are quite short.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Deadman Wonderland...:heart


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm actually kind of stuck. I'm only watching YGO Zexal just because, and Digimon Xros Wars is done. I've only been reading manga.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Toppington said:


> This GIF alone convinced me to keep trying to get hooked on DTB. It worked quite well. Starts off slow, but I like it a whole lot. Not the best thing I've ever seen, but it's far from terrible. That said, I never get tired of seeing this GIF. Hobo Hei: Living The Dream!


DTB is fantastic


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to the NHK is ummmm, interesting lets say. Quite funny at times


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Deadman Wonderland...:heart


yeah i was getting into that one. i was on like ep 7 then someone on xbox started spitting out a bunch of spoilers then i was like aaaagh screw it.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Toppington said:


> This GIF alone convinced me to keep trying to get hooked on DTB. It worked quite well. Starts off slow, but I like it a whole lot. Not the best thing I've ever seen, but it's far from terrible. That said, I never get tired of seeing this GIF. Hobo Hei: Living The Dream!


Why do I feel like slapping the **** out of somebody?


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Ergo Proxy


I love darker scifi stuff regardless of medium. I got about halfway through it before grad school kicked my ***. I also watched the first five minutes of a bunch of worthless animes this winter break. Mostly, whiny boy and harem ****.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Now watching:
Yakitate!! Japan (episode 63)
A Channel (episode 2)


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Aquarion Evol - 16
Mirai Nikki - 26
Jormungand - 01
Sankarea - 02


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Tri-gun
Samurai Champloo


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

just finished Highschool of the dead.. AWESOME


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> just finished Highschool of the dead.. AWESOME


continue with the manga. it gets better.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> continue with the manga. it gets better.


cool will do, thanks

Really surprised me that the dub was good overall.. they must be getting better at it! Usually I can't stand dubs


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A Channel (episode 10)
B Gata H Kei (episode 4)


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I would hope the fact that this is a massive spoiler is painfully obvious.






Spent the weekend watching the Elfen Lied dub again on Netflix. I kind of feel bad for not being able to take this scene seriously again after realizing that Mariko is voiced by the same person who does Honey from Ouran. That damn puppy scene still does me in every time though. Can't stand that.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Ep 15 of Welcome to the NHK

Its one of those Anime's I define as 'The socially awkward idiot who doesn't do the bloody obvious!'. I don't know how many times I keep trying to send mental thoughts to the main character saying 'just grab Misaki, and kiss her you fool!!!!!'

Oh no, he's run off with some crazy b---- who want's to commit suicide and he's agreeing with her. Wtf!


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

Cyber Lume said:


> Just finished Princess Tutu. Don't let the stupid name fool you, it is an awesome anime. Technically it is of the Magical Girl genre, but it's a very minimal element. (I don't even like that genre, but I loved this.) It plays like a ballet in a lot of ways - filled to the brim with ballet references - with classical music as the background music. Just avoid the manga - the anime is vastly superior.


I love Princess Tutu! And I always have to defend the name too haha. But it's one of my favorites. The whole story is so creative and the ballet is beautiful.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Sakamichi no Apollon. It's about jazz and it takes place in the 60s.


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

Just started watching the lupin III anime, the animation is so good:yes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Think I'mma watch Pandora Hearts. I decided not to once I started reading the manga and discovered it wasn't finished, but eh..~ I figure whatever ending they came up with for the anime was probably good enough to be worth watching.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

C3 (episode 9)
Dan Doh!! (episode 5)


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> cool will do, thanks
> 
> Really surprised me that the dub was good overall.. they must be getting better at it! Usually I can't stand dubs


your a brave man watching english dubs. the manga stops on chapter 29. the creator and the studio was involved in the tsunami. he survived but people are just waiting until he starts up again.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I really shouldn't have been so hesitant to jump into Higurashi (subbed). Completely loving it.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

Macross Frontier, on and off when I feel like it.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Was watching Kensin, but after a mate showed me* Kara no Kyōkai : **Garden of Sins*, Kensin is on hold.

This fight scene, epic;






art is brilliant too


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Toppington said:


> I really shouldn't have been so hesitant to jump into Higurashi (subbed). Completely loving it.


is that the anime thats like cutesy characters butchering each other in horrible ways? i saw a clip of that but didnt know that name it looked crazy.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Just watched second episode of Garden of Sinners, seriously guys, got'a watch it.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

xTKsaucex:1059859772 said:


> Rurouni Kenshin


I loved Rurouni kenshin


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> I loved Rurouni kenshin


Must say I'm enjoying it too even though I usually go for the more violent / adult themed anime's.

But Garden of Sinners has to be watched first. Its too good. Especially those who watched Another on here.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> is that the anime thats like cutesy characters butchering each other in horrible ways? i saw a clip of that but didnt know that name it looked crazy.


Yeah that would be the one that fact alone made it hard to resist showing it to my nephew just to annoy my sister. Expect one thing get something totally different.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm going to finish watching simoun sometime soon.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

hunterxhunter 2011


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> is that the anime thats like cutesy characters butchering each other in horrible ways? i saw a clip of that but didnt know that name it looked crazy.


Yes it is. :3 I think it'd be quite funny to watch someone's reaction if they went into it completely blind with how cutesy it starts off as. Then the second half comes in and it's just... :b


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I was never really into anime, but I have three episodes of Death Note left, and am wondering what to peruse next. Do anyone got suggestions, preferably adult themed and violent?


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> I was never really into anime, but I have three episodes of Death Note left, and am wondering what to peruse next. Do anyone got suggestions, preferably adult themed and violent?


Erm, Hellsing, Elfen Lied, High School of the Dead and Deadman Wonderland are a few violent ones.

To the OP...
Clannan: After Story.
About time i watched it, i kept putting it off for something else. :/


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> I was never really into anime, but I have three episodes of Death Note left, and am wondering what to peruse next. Do anyone got suggestions, preferably adult themed and violent?


You know how good my music recommendations are home slice, hope its the same with Animw ;] what you need is, including what the guy above me has said

Elfenlied, - Telekentic *****es who want to destroy humans

Claymore - *****es with swords out to destroy demons

Code Geass - Like Deathnote in a way, but with Mech Walkers and War

5 Centimetres per Second - you saw the music vid Snowflakes by Rawtekk - you know the arts fantastic.

Blood + - ***** with sword again, out to destroy demons and her own kind

Garden of Sinners - ***** with a dagger hunting down ghosts and has psychological problems

Welcome to the NHK - Perverted introverted guy for a main character, but pretty funny

Witchblade - ***** with sword again who's soul purpose is to defend her daughter (not the greatest, but an Anime that can almost reduce me to tears and depression is a good anime) ,

Neon Genesis Evangelion and the movie End of Evangelion - Mech fights but both have a screwed up ending which is best to forget


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Elfen Lied was recommended by my ex, I've seen it. The rest, will do, mate. Nice A&B siggy


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> Elfen Lied was recommended by my ex, I've seen it. The rest, will do, mate. Nice A&B siggy


a&b?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> a&b?


Aren't the lyrics in your sig from "You Got To Go" by Above&Beyond?


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

xTKsaucex said:


> Was watching Kensin, but after a mate showed me* Kara no Kyōkai : **Garden of Sins*, Kensin is on hold.
> 
> This fight scene, epic;
> 
> ...


I remember when I first saw this. I was absolutely blown away. Was a little dissappointed with the other episodes after seeing this one.



Mia Q said:


> hunterxhunter 2011


Me too! One of my top mangas.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Rest or Real? said:


> Aren't the lyrics in your sig from "You Got To Go" by Above&Beyond?


ohhh right, didn't know, I heard it from;






Actually, ^ this is a recommendation for you dude, was going to post it to you


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Sankarea


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Yes it is. :3 I think it'd be quite funny to watch someone's reaction if they went into it completely blind with how cutesy it starts off as. Then the second half comes in and it's just... :b


is it like two seasons? how many episodes?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Rest or Real? said:


> I was never really into anime, but I have three episodes of Death Note left, and am wondering what to peruse next. Do anyone got suggestions, preferably adult themed and violent?


shigurui death frenzy
you can watch this on youtube if you have an account. dont read the comments spoilers are there.





sword of the stranger





black lagoon
bit of a slow start, it picks way up on ep5. 





baccano


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

why is there no manga thread? D:


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

crystaltears said:


> why is there no manga thread? D:


GOOD QUESTION.

Unfortunately I mostly read things that are still going so I'd forever be reading the same things. DRAT.
Like frickin Pandora Hearts and Kuro****suji


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> shigurui death frenzy
> you can watch this on youtube if you have an account. dont read the comments spoilers are there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Doc. I'll be sure to ingest 300MG and call you in the morning.


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

None. :blank I need a really awesome new one to watch! I hear Monster is good, so I might try that!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Dan Doh!! (episode 11)
Final Fantasy Unlimited (episode 3)


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> GOOD QUESTION.
> 
> Unfortunately I mostly read things that are still going so I'd forever be reading the same things. DRAT.
> Like frickin Pandora Hearts and Kuro****suji


yeah, like Bleach, Bakuman and Claymore
just to name a few. :yes


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure if these count as anime, but..

Avatar - The Legend of Korra (I loved the first series!!)

And Pokemon lolol. The new Pokemon sucks compared to the good ol' episodes of the 90's but I still watch them.


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

Cowboy Bebop and Inuyasha


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

321kyle said:


> Not sure if these count as anime, but..
> 
> *Avatar - The Legend of Korra (I loved the first series!!)*
> 
> And Pokemon lolol. The new Pokemon sucks compared to the good ol' episodes of the 90's but I still watch them.


wheeeeeeeeee same<3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Gakuen Alice (episode 2)
Final Fantasy Unlimited (episode 17)


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

FrozenCube said:


> Aquarion Evol - 17
> Jormungand - 04
> Sankarea - 04


*Adding :*
Fate/Zero - 17
Avatar - The Legend of Korra - 04


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there anyone else with a ridiculous desire to watch shows _with_ someone else? :<


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. xD. My boyfriend wanted to watch anime with me before, but I usually prefer doing it by myself :<

Gakuen Alice (episode 7)
Final Fantasy Unlimited (episode 22)
Chobits (episode 23)


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

anime i just got into brave 10
http://www.gogoanime.com/brave-10-episode-1

edged weapon fighting filled with bloody killing.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> anime i just got into brave 10
> http://www.gogoanime.com/brave-10-episode-1
> 
> edged weapon fighting filled with bloody killing.


say.. Have you seen Blade of the Immortal?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ergo Proxy ep 8

And I just can't get into the new Avatar...she just doesn't have "it".


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Eyeshield 21


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Gakuen Alice (episode 11)
Honey and Clover (episode 2)


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

_Just started watching_ _Ef_: A _Tale of Memories again, another anime i put off for some reason.
_


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> No. xD. My boyfriend wanted to watch anime with me before, but I usually prefer doing it by myself :<


Lol I thought I was the only one. :b I remember watching Grave of the Fireflies with my bro and he wouldn't stop complaining all the way through that 'nothing was happening'. I really enjoyed the film, but a bit of the sheen was taken off from the overall experience by him mouthing off so much :mum



Kris10 said:


> Ergo Proxy ep 8


After a slow start this gets better and better :yes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> No. xD. My boyfriend wanted to watch anime with me before, but I usually prefer doing it by myself :<





Paper Samurai said:


> Lol I thought I was the only one. :b I remember watching Grave of the Fireflies with my bro and he wouldn't stop complaining all the way through that 'nothing was happening'. I really enjoyed the film, but a bit of the sheen was taken off from the overall experience by him mouthing off so much :mum


Oh O: Usually, I enjoy watching it with people over the internet, ahah.. ;`; Like, just playing the videos at the same time. And IM-chatting about it. /wat

I probably just enjoy it because me and my parents watch shows and movies together a lot. ='D So it's fun to me, being able to talk to someone else in between/during episodes while you're really hyped up about it.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I never thought i'd be posting on a fecking Anime thread. I'm not really mad into it, but Hetalia is good. So that's what i'm watching right now. That's all I know of :|


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

nonesovile said:


> I never thought i'd be posting on a fecking Anime thread. I'm not really mad into it, but Hetalia is good. So that's what i'm watching right now. That's all I know of :|


Embrace the geekery my friend :b And I would also say treat anime like any other popular medium (movies, music, games ) and you'll do alright - expect 90% to be rubbish and don't let one or two bad ones put you off the whole lot.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nonesovile said:


> I never thought i'd be posting on a fecking Anime thread. I'm not really mad into it, but Hetalia is good. So that's what i'm watching right now. That's all I know of :|


OOO; lol
hey anthony I'm making you like things
INFLUENCING YOU
YES


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> OOO; lol
> hey anthony I'm making you like things
> INFLUENCING YOU
> YES


D:

What is this power you have over me?

Give me back my mind!!!


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Elfen Lied, Black Butler, Thundercats (2011), Halo Legends, and Cyborg 009.


----------



## Bornstellar (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Devil May Cry anime?


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Embrace the geekery my friend :b And I would also say treat anime like any other popular medium (movies, music, games ) and you'll do alright - expect 90% to be rubbish and don't let one or two bad ones put you off the whole lot.


Yeah, I need to look at some more anime, I never really gave it a chance before.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Bornstellar said:


> Has anyone seen the Devil May Cry anime?


i tried to watch it but its garbage. the first episode was great but sadly it did not continue that way. i think i gave up on it by the fifth or sixth episode.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i tried to watch it but its garbage. the first episode was great but sadly it did not continue that way. i think i gave up on it by the fifth or sixth episode.


Yeah, same. The game is better, definitely.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

beshino said:


> say.. Have you seen Blade of the Immortal?


i started reading the manga a few years back and loved it. got pretty far into it then sort of forgot about it due to other anime i was watching. when i heard about the anime i got excited ...until i watched the first episode  blade of the immortal is an extremely violent gory story with the highlight being the graphical almost artistic means of killing that was not at all in the anime at least from what i watched. just when i was expecting to see a animated gruesome death scene from the manga the anime just did some fullscreen flashy thing and skipped right over it. makes no sense why did they even bother going through the effort of animating one of the best manga known for its violence but then leave out the violence? its like paying top dollar for non alcoholic beer. do yourself a favor just read the manga with that title.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> i started reading the manga a few years back and loved it. got pretty far into it then sort of forgot about it due to other anime i was watching. when i heard about the anime i got excited ...until i watched the first episode  blade of the immortal is an extremely violent gory story with the highlight being the graphical almost artistic means of killing that was not at all in the anime at least from what i watched. just when i was expecting to see a animated gruesome death scene from the manga the anime just did some fullscreen flashy thing and skipped right over it. makes no sense why did they even bother going through the effort of animating one of the best manga known for its violence but then leave out the violence? its like paying top dollar for non alcoholic beer. do yourself a favor just read the manga with that title.


It looks neat. I watched a couple of episodes from the anime, and I liked the concept of it. Been reading a lot more manga anyway.

Hopefully it's more bloody because the last time I left off there was this dude with 2 heads on his shoulders and he wanted to make this girl a part of his collection. xD



RawrJessiRawr said:


> :boogie


I thought Pikachu was a mouse!? That looks more like a beaver!

wait a minute... oh shiiii... Yeah.. I do.. >.>


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> :boogie


Cute anime meme's eh - allow me to illustrate the 'other' side of the medium :b :


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

Darker than Black.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Bakemonogatari, well i'm going to start watching it later.


----------



## mm898 (Feb 2, 2012)

Rosario+Vampire, but I'm probably gonna drop it cause moe is just not my thing >.>


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Matomi said:


> Bakemonogatari, well i'm going to start watching it later.


Very clever anime. Recommended indeed.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mawaru-Penguindrum Ep3


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Honey and Clover (episode 17)
Ichigo 100% (episode 1)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

10 min clip of the new berserk remake. i hope they go further in the story than the last anime did. its edited so for the really gruesome parts you get the fuzzy screen.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Ichigo 100% (episode 11)
Honey and Clover II (episode 4)


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> 10 min clip of the new berserk remake. i hope they go further in the story than the last anime did. its edited so for the really gruesome parts you get the fuzzy screen.


*poops bricks* AMG... In the manga, they keep exploring a buttload.. They don't actually fight any of those godhand people (directly at least).

I feel like I'm just waiting in the manga for something to hopefully happen. They showed Griffiths' army so far.. eh.

also..








Skull Knight.. 'nuff said.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I only got back into anime about a year ago, so I'm watching a mixture of currently airing anime and the classics.

Of the ongoing anime, I'm currently watching: Tsuritama, Uchuu Kyoudai, Sankarea, Dusk Maiden of Amnesia, AKB0048 and Jormungand. I still have a couple of series to finish from last season as well, but I haven't got around to them yet.

The older anime I'm following are the original Macross, Urusei Yatsura, and Cardcaptor Sakura.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

finally got around to watching tekken blood vengeneance. none of my favorite characters were in it but if your a fan of the game series it was enjoyable.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Kids on the Slope

Wow. Instantly fell for this one. A jazz-based anime? Nice. It's been a long while since I've felt this strongly about an anime. A brief segment in the fourth episode took me by surprise.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Accel World


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Eureka Seven: Astral Ocean


----------



## Ameizing (May 23, 2012)

I stopped for a while because of school commitments but I'm halfway through The Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Watching the Higurashi dub after finishing the subs a little while back because why the hell not?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

GG Il Teatrino ...still >_< it's so up and down.
also Usagi Drop.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

The new Watanabe joint.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jigoku Shoujo [Hell Girl] episode 5~
Also starting Lamune soon too.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

The last anime series I watched was Full Metal Alchemist. I want to watch Brotherhood but Netflix doesn't have all the episodes. What's another good one on Netflix to keep me busy?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

sean88 said:


> The last anime series I watched was Full Metal Alchemist. I want to watch Brotherhood but Netflix doesn't have all the episodes. What's another good one on Netflix to keep me busy?


I loved Soul Eater but I've heard that one isn't too beloved by many Anime fans, it's one of my favorites but it's not to be taken seriously..you definitely need to be really light hearted to enjoy it. Try Highschool of the Dead or Angel Beats...they are both only around 12 episodes but they're good..Angel Beats even more so.
I loved Casshern Sins but FMA is worlds better imo and FMA B is universes better lol.

I'm currently watching High School of the Dead on Netflix and Bleach and Naruto S on the internet.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Jigoku Shoujo episode 24.
Chocotto Sister episode 22
Robotech: The Macross Saga episode 7


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Im currently in the middle of Card Captor Sakura but only so I can see Meilin since I'll be cosplaying her


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Robotech: The Macross Saga episode 10
High School DxD episode 1
Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori episode 1.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

sean88 said:


> The last anime series I watched was Full Metal Alchemist. I want to watch Brotherhood but Netflix doesn't have all the episodes. What's another good one on Netflix to keep me busy?


Baccano
Gungrave
Gurren Lagann


----------



## MrBakura91 (Dec 11, 2011)

Right now I'm watching Gurren laggan and Black Butler, I like both! also just finished Highschool of the Dead and Master of Martial Hearts both of which were terrible LOL.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Tsuritama.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Robotech: The Macross Saga
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle
Jigoku Shoujo Futakomori


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

Seto no Hanayome
Just finished Polyphonica, will start Polyphonica Crimson S tomorrow probably.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

None atm; i just finished Serkirei and won't be able to buy Pure Engagement until the end of July.

If anyone has any recommendations, i'll be sure to check them out.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Just started watching Death Note, I love it so far, it's witty and dark.


----------



## Dirtytrenchcoat (May 22, 2011)

Haven't watched any anime in about a year or two. No shows have really interested me tbh. 
I have started making a little list of shows I would like to start (new ones and older ones)

Right now i'm watching Shirokuma Cafe (hilarious)
I will be starting Casshern Sins and Kaiba soon too. n_n


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

re watching death note again


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm trying to finish watching Durarara


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Serial Experiments Lain
Berserk
Code Geass R2
Clannad


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Durarara.
Deadman Wonderland
Casshern Sins
Samurai Champloo (Awesome BTW)
I've never watched Death Note, but from what i've heard its very good and popular
Its been a couple years since i had watched Naruto Shippuden. So i'm back with him.

Discovered Eiken through a tumblr gif. Very disturbing anime. Japanese went overboard on this one.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

FLCL all six episodes


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

Gunter said:


> Durarara.
> Deadman Wonderland
> Casshern Sins
> Samurai Champloo (Awesome BTW)
> ...


Love Durarara, has an excellent English dub (I'm one of those Japanese language with English subtitle types)

never seen Deadman Wonderland or Casshern Sins, saw some of Samurai Champaloo and liked it, never finished it.

As for Death Note, it is awesome.

Never looked into Naruto.

As for Eiken, read the manga and watched the anime, and it's basically what happens when a fanservice anime tries so hard it's just disturbing. The manga has a marginally better plot and is ever so slightly less ridiculous, but not by much.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist and D-Gray man.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle
Jigoku Shoujo Mitsuganae
Macross Zero


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

just started watching _Ouran High School Host Club_


----------



## Bakemono (Aug 7, 2009)

Black Lagoon
Utawarerumono
Zetman
Caanan
Isekai no Seikishi Monogatari


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

christacat said:


> just started watching _Ouran High School Host Club_


Who is your favorite so far? Mori is my mine, since he's the tallest and does Kendo. :b


----------

